

How does Google’s Google Innovation Time Off (20% time) policy work in practice? - joeldidit
https://www.quora.com/Google/How-does-Google%E2%80%99s-Google-Innovation-Time-Off-20-time-policy-work-in-practice

======
byoung2
Related question: would some 20% time projects be more lucrative to their
creators as startups of their own? Assuming they don't need Google's resources
to complete...

